# Welchen DNS Server verwendet ihr ?



## joNickels (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte mich noch nie wirklich mit dem Thema befasst, bin gerade aber irgendwie darauf gestoßen. Benutzt hier jemand alternative DNS Server wie z.B. den von google oder openDNS oder cloudflare ? Und vertraut ihr denen ? Ich bin aus meiner kurzen Recherche nicht wirklich schlau geworden. Diese alternativen Server sollen ja schneller und sicherer als die vom Provider verwendeten sein und der Provider sieht auch nicht direkt auf welchen Seiten man sich so rumgetrieben hat. Ich habe mir aus Interesse mal openDNS angeschaut und werde den mal ein wenig nutzen.


----------



## lefskij (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich verwende diesen: 194.150.168.168

Du kannst dich ja mal auf der Seite vom Chaos Computer Club ein wenig umsehen... CCC | DNS Howto, da findest du einige Möglichkeiten und Links für alternative DNS-Server.

Nachdem ich meinen vom Internet Provider zu dem oben genannten geändert habe, denkt z. B. Google, dass ich in einer anderen Stadt wohne (ca. 120 km entfernt) 

Allerdings glaube ich, dass man sich durch seine Suchanfragen und andere Surf-Spuren doch ziemlich schnell verrät und der richtige Standort sicher ohne Probleme zurückverfolgt werden kann... Über geringere/höhere Geschwindigkeit oder Nachteile/Vorteile (außer die Verschleierung) durch Ändern des DNS-Servers kann ich nichts sagen und es ist mir persönlich auch bisher nicht aufgefallen.

Wenn man eventuelle Netzzensur umgehen möchte, hat man ja immernoch die Möglichkeit ein VPN zu nutzen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde wenn es keine speziellen Probleme gibt immer den DNS vom Provider nehmen.
Beim Datenschutz brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen, dein Provider würde ja trotzdem die IP-Adressen von deinem Surfverlauf sehen, selbst wenn du die DNS-Auflösung von einem anderen Server bekommst.
Entweder hält sich dein Provider an den Datenschutz oder du musst sowieso jeglichen Traffic über einen VPN laufen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

Der 9.9.9.9 von IBm funktioniert zuverlässig und man sitzt nicht bei der Google Datenkrake. 

In Zukunft wird die Wahl dann wohl auch davon abhängen, welche Sicherheitsprotokolle wie DOH und DOT die derzeit konkurieren, von den  Anbietern geboten werden, die bisher maximal eines davon unterstützen. Wobei auch die Unterstützung in den Browsern noch mangelhaft ist.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würde wenn es keine speziellen Probleme gibt immer den DNS vom Provider nehmen.
> Beim Datenschutz brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen, dein Provider würde ja trotzdem die IP-Adressen von deinem Surfverlauf sehen, selbst wenn du die DNS-Auflösung von einem anderen Server bekommst.



Allerdings wird der DNS des Providers auch für Netzsperren genutzt, z.B. im Kabelnetz von Vodafone. 
Netzsperren: Vodafone muss kinox.to blockieren und Kundendaten speichern (Update) – netzpolitik.org

Zur Speicherung der Verbindungsdaten aus der Stellungsnahme von Vodafone:


> Zur weiteren Klarstellung / Richtigstellung:
> 
> Vodafone speichert grundsätzlich nur die Daten, die das Unternehmen zu Abrechnungszwecken benötigt. Dabei hält Vodafone die gesetzlichen Höchstgrenzen zur Speicherdauer strikt ein und unterschreitet diese – im Sinne der Datensparsamkeit – auf freiwilliger Basis zum Teil deutlich. Port und IP-Adresse werden im Mobilfunk gar nicht und Bereich Festnetz (Kabel und DSL) nur für 7 Tage gespeichert. Das Gesetz zur erneuten Einführung einer Vorratsdatenspeicherung – mit einer Speicherung dieser Daten für 10 Wochen – ist basierend auf Entscheidungen des EuGH sowie des VG Köln als europarechtswidrig eingestuft worden und wird von Vodafone nicht angewendet.


----------



## fotoman (1. November 2018)

Nachdem die Telekom eine unmögliche Weiterleitung bei unbekannter DNS-Auflösung nutzt, habe ich auf OpenDNS umgestellt. Dort habe ich bisher noch keine Weiter-/Umleitung oder Blockade festgestellt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (1. November 2018)

Ich nehme die Google DNS trotz Unitymedia in der Fritzbox:

8.8.8.8 und 8.8.8.4 für IPV4 und für IPV6:
2001:4860:4860::8888


----------



## XiruFTW (2. November 2018)

1.1.1.1 und 1.0.0.1 habe ich mir neuerdings eingetragen und subjektiv ist die Auflösung etwas flotter gewesen + kein Logging und kein Google gedöns


----------



## Birdy84 (2. November 2018)

XiruFTW schrieb:


> 1.1.1.1 und 1.0.0.1 habe ich mir neuerdings eingetragen und subjektiv ist die Auflösung etwas flotter gewesen + kein Logging und kein Google gedöns


Bist du dir bei beiden Aussagen sicher? 1.0.0.1 - IP-Adresse - utrace - IP-Adressen und Domainnamen lokalisieren


----------



## XiruFTW (2. November 2018)

What, ich dachte die sind von einem Google-unabhängigen Projekt bereitgestellt worden. Okay interessant, ich werde zuhause noch mal nachforschen wie viel BS die insgesamt von sich gegeben haben und wie es ums Logging steht :3


----------



## XiruFTW (2. November 2018)

okay kleines Update zu dem von mir genannten DNS-Server(-n):
Werden von Cloudflare und APNIC gehostet und betreibt (nach eigenen Aussagen) kein Logging. Warum dort Google als Provider dargestellt wird ist mir schleierhaft, da die an sich nix mit Google zu tun haben und auch eine ganz andere Performance (im Schnitt um den Faktor 3 schneller bei der Auflösung etc.). Ich denke der dürfte im Nachhinein trotzdem besser als der UM DNS oder der Google Public DNS sein, auch wenn unklar ist, ob Logging stattfindet oder nicht. Außerdem werden die Suchanfragen laut CF Blog weder gespeichert, noch werden Logs länger als 24 Stunden gespeichert (Announcing 1.1.1.1: the fastest, privacy-first consumer DNS service) .
Hier noch einmal ein Whois Auszug von 1.1.1.1, woher der Trace Google als Provider hat ist mir unklar: Whois IP 1.1.1.1


----------



## D0pefish (11. November 2018)

Ich benutze gegenwärtig  im Router auch die zur Zeit beim CCC aufgelisteten DNS-Server von Digitalcourage.
194.150.168.169 / 194.150.168.168 (Rückfall)
Quad9 soll mit Fördergeldern von US-Strafverfolgungsorganen unterstützt worden sein. Mit der Nichtbenutzung unterstützt man also direkt die Verbrechensaufklärungsrate.


----------



## shadie (12. November 2018)

Ich nutze als primären DNS Server meinen gestern aufgesetzten Steamcache Docker unter Unraid

Ansonsten bisher eigentlich immer 8.8.8.8, muss mal schauen ob mein neuer Anbieter ebenfalls einen hat.


----------



## dippich (12. November 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Google DNS trotz Unitymedia in der Fritzbox:
> 
> 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.8.4 für IPV4 und für IPV6:
> 2001:4860:4860::8888



Wie hast du das in der Fritzbox umgestellt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## joNickels (2. Dezember 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der 9.9.9.9 von IBm funktioniert zuverlässig und man sitzt nicht bei der Google Datenkrake.
> 
> In Zukunft wird die Wahl dann wohl auch davon abhängen, welche Sicherheitsprotokolle wie DOH und DOT die derzeit konkurieren, von den  Anbietern geboten werden, die bisher maximal eines davon unterstützen. Wobei auch die Unterstützung in den Browsern noch mangelhaft ist.
> 
> ...



Danke für die ganzen Antworten  

Das mit der Vodafone sperre war auch mit ein Grund auch wenn ich selber nicht betroffen bin und google wollte ich jetzt auch nicht alles senden. Ich bin noch immer bei openDNS und bisher keine Downzeiten oder Probleme gehabt. 

Der Provider sieht ja sicher trotzdem auf welchen Seiten ich war kann die aber dann nicht mehr via DNS blocken wie bei Vodafone ? Kenne mich da nicht so aus


----------



## fotoman (2. Dezember 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Der Provider sieht ja sicher trotzdem auf welchen Seiten ich war kann die aber dann nicht mehr via DNS blocken wie bei Vodafone ?


Das ist nichts anderes wie mit einem Telefonbuch und einem Navi:


auch, wenn Du eine Adresse nicht im "üblichen" Telefonbuch (=DNS Server des Anbieters) findest, heisst das nicht zwingend, dass man sie garnicht herausfinden kann (anderer DNS Server) 
Trotzdem kann das Navi (=ISP) die Farht zum Adresse sperren. Und wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, wie Du ohne Navi zur Adresse kommst oder jemand die einzige, Dir bekannte Straße blockiert (=das Routing, das nunmal anhand der IP-Adresse geschieht), wirst Du die Adresse nicht erreichen. 
Dann bleibt nur der manuelle Zwischenschritt, indem Du erst eine andere Adresse ansteuerst, dort das Navi wechselst und von dort aus mit den neuen (freien) Navi über eine andere Straße die eigentliche Zieladresse ansteuerst,. Das nennt sich dann im Internet VPN und lässt sich nur dadurch verhindern, dass man, wie in China und ein paar anderen totalitären Staaten, VPNs (oder gleich die Verschlüsselung gesamthaft) verbietet und entsprechend technisch überwacht.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich nutze die Cloudflare-DNS-Server. 
Sind mit die schnellsten DNS-Server, die u.A. auch IPv6 unterstützen. Bei vielen freien DNS-Servern wird kein IPv6 unterstützt... Andere sperren dann doch einige Seiten die nicht in deren Kram passen, ich glaube bei SecureDNS.eu (jedenfalls einer der DNS-Anbieter, die bei privacy-handbuch.de angepriesen werden) konnte ich bspw. diverse Schundblätter wie Bild.de oder Berliner-Kurier.de nicht mehr aufrufen. Nicht dass das ein Verlust gewesen wäre - aber wer sich Freiheit und No-Logging auf die Fahnen schreibt, sollte solchen Mist nicht machen, zumal sich die entsprechenden Server damit auch als netzwerkweite DNS-Server disqualifiziert haben. 

Praktischerweise können die Cloudflare-DNS-Server auch DNS-over-HTTPS... Da nutze ich also auch gleich den Trusted Recursive Resolver vom Firefox.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich benutze den Server von Digitalcourage. Dahinter hängt ein raspberry mit pi-hole als DNS Server und dann mein LAN


----------

